# Pickens Pier 7/31/14



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Bear in mind I am a surf fisherman(pompano)/offshore/blue water fisherman......I fished the Pickens pier today for the second time. Out to try my hand at a bubble rig (first time) and to work on the tan I was glad not to be stuck inside at work. The spanish were there and so were plent of baitfish. As soon as I got there someone caught a lesser amberjack on live bait. I saw probably 30+ Spanish landed between 12:45 and 3p. didn't see any Jack Crevalle or any big schools of baitfish. The people there were local and really nice. I have heard such bad things about pier fisherman, but people were trading fish, stories, lures, and knowledge but nobody offered me a beer so they weren't that nice.  The majority of Spanish were caught on live bait. Others were caught on orange and silver Gotcha. Today was the first time I used a bubble rig. Others were using them to but to no avail, including me. I tired the Gotcha and live bait too but it seemed to be the West side of the pier, not the North side that was paying off. You know you have had a bad day of fishing when a nice lady on the pier gives you 4 Spanish to take home. I coated them lightly with olive oil, salt, pepper, and a dash of Cavender's Greek seasoning and threw them on the grill. Now I have broiled Spanish and smoked them too and IMHO they were better smoked, but this time I wanted to try them on the grill. They were spectacular. YES I said spectacular, or maybe that was the beer. The taste was not oily at all. The meat was tender and even my picky 6 year old liked them. She didn't even use ketchup. 
Irish


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

*Clark Spoon*

Did you try a Clark Spoon? I've had good luck with throwing them out with a 5' mono leader. Letting it sink and reeling it fast to you. Hit about 20 on that pier same time 2 years ago. When everyone else was hitting with live bait. Oh, Thanks for calling to invite me out there. Hell I would have brought a beer or two.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Thx for posting Irish. Enjoyed the read!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i got there right at 3 and everything died thats my luck. but yeah smoked spanish right off the smoker is hard to beat!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sounds like a good day to me!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

tobyb02 said:


> Did you try a Clark Spoon? I've had good luck with throwing them out with a 5' mono leader. Letting it sink and reeling it fast to you. Hit about 20 on that pier same time 2 years ago. When everyone else was hitting with live bait. Oh, Thanks for calling to invite me out there. Hell I would have brought a beer or two.


No Clark spoon but I did see someone catch a Spanish on a Clark spoon. I didn't call because I knew you would be working on your dock.


----------

